# Rattlesnake Avoidance Training



## Millie (Dec 1, 2020)

Rattlesnake Ready, LLC


Arizona's realistic and thorough rattlesnake avoidance training for dogs. Train your dog to avoid live rattlesnakes along with their scent and sound. We use live, muzzled snakes in a very realistic four-step process. Private lessons in your home. Sonoran toad avoidance training also available.




www.rattlesnakeready.com





We live in Arizona and have had rattlesnakes in our yard every year as well as on the trails in our neighborhood so when we got Millie at 8 weeks old (now 11 months old), we knew that we were going to put her through this training. We did so today and it was amazing. Cody utilizes live snakes (they are muzzled) but Millie definitely got to see, smell, and hear live snakes and learned to avoid them in about 45 minutes. Hopefully the link I've pasted works - would highly recommend similar training for folks who may come across rattle snakes. A good friend's husky puppy was bit by a rattlesnake and spent 6 days in intensive care (she made it through thank goodness) with about a $7,000 bill so the training is well worth it!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

We had a rattlesnake on the road warming itself on the road at the cottage last summer. Oddly enough it was raining at the time. Harley went pretty close to it but thankfully, the snake was cold and had no interest in coiling up or striking. He stayed back, nervous but interested. He's pretty snake savvy and will harass Garter snakes but somehow knew this was different. 

2nd one I've seen in 30 years, I like snakes just fine but have to admit I wanted to snuff this one.


----------

